# Pics from Xtreme Offroad 9/14/13



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just sharing some pics from this weekend.. rode with several folks from Xtreme Mud Magazine... great people, great fun.. Even though my Ranger is small compared to their rigs, they let me tag along.. LOL

Xtreme 9-14-13 Slideshow by gpinjason | Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool pics!


----------

